# Happy New Year



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My party girl had a ball


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Omigosh! What a great picture!!!!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

And Happy New Year to you too!!!! GREAT PIC


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

May this year bring joy to us all!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a wonderful pic!!!







Happy New Year


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

That is the best picture! And hard to believe that it's baby Ava all grown up.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It does look like she had a Happy New Year!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I love it!


----------

